# S1 TivoNet Failure?



## evilwise (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay some months ago I began to have problems with my Tivo running out of guide data. I would have to do hard resets on it and then it got to the point that I would have to jiggle the TivoNet cards around during the boot process. It gradually became harder and harder to get it to start up with network access and now I can't seem to get it to happen at all... THIS time the experience went like this:

There are two lights on the network card, a power one and a network activity one I presume. The network activity one pretty much NEVER comes on by itself when I plug in.

I reseated it on POST many, many times and on maybe the 50th try I got what appeared to be healthy network activity and I quickly downloaded guide information. It appeared to go fine but it went to "Loading" for several hours without ever displaying a % done indicator and then eventually it rebooted itself and the last call status said "Failed: Unknown Error''

I read that error can be caused by faulty thumbs info so I deleted that and still had no success. The next suggested step was to repeat guided setup so I have been attempting to do that but without joy.

For a long while it was very difficult to get both lights to come on the network card at all. Lately they usually both come on as soon as I plug it back in (though if I plug it in with the TivoNet already seated only the top light comes on).

During the "just a few more seconds" screen both lights flicker three times. When it was hard for me to get both lights to come on to start with the bottom light would often go out during one of these start up flickers. Currently they both stay on through all three flickers probably 90% of the time.

When I try to do the setup call, it fails. I've verified that my dialing prefix is ,#401 as well as verified that the network cable/router are not malfunctioning by swapping with my Xbox's network cable since they sit right beside each other. I have thoroughly cleaned all contacts except for the bottom side of the test connector on the board, which I would have to pull to do.

I am leaning toward the problem being that the network card has failed. Any input on other possible solutions would be appreciated, but additionally I have these questions:

At what point during boot should the traffic light on the network card come on? More or less immediately or sometime later? 

Should it flicker during the "just a few more seconds" part of boot or should it actually flash with network activity?

Should I try pulling the hard drive and reinstalling drivers? It's been a LONG time since I originally did that and I'll more or less have to completely relearn it.

If I switch over to a TurboNet card am I going to have to reinstall drivers anyway?

Is a TurboNZet card just as good as the 9thTee card?

Hopefully someone can help me out with this as my Tivo is currently little more than a really inefficient space heater and I miss it!


----------



## evilwise (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm still trying to get this TivoNet working... I've noticed that sometimes I get the "service unavailable" message and sometimes I get the "couldn't connect" message. What is the difference between these messages?

Also I tried plugging the TivoNet directly into my cable modem and the light actually comes on encouragingly during the "just a few more seconds" screen but I still can't connect... 

I've tried doing a complete factory reset on my router. It's a Linksys though and it's been very good to me. Did my internet provider maybe do something on their side that's causing difficulties? What could it be?


----------



## bobwojo (Jan 9, 2011)

I know this an old post but i recently had another TIVOnet board failure.

I was successful in getting both cards to work by re soldering all of the solder joints i could reach without removing any connectors

This includes all of the pins on the surface mount IC's I could safely reach. I did not re solder the LSI IC pins next to the connectors and luckily the problem was not there for me.


----------

